# Wellbutrin..does it help IBS?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anyone had luck taking Wellbutrin for IBS? I discovered antidepressants in 1996 for IBS after my husband committed suicide. Suffered for 43 yr. before. Pamelor worked great for depression/IBS,but mad me fat. Now is a time for change. Wellbutrin was recommended by my doctor.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Wellbutrin is great! My only problem with it is that I am C and it makes it worse. I haven't had any negative side effects other than that.P.


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

Morgan, How many mgs. to you take of Wellbutrin? My doctor wants me to try it.Jackie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Many people benefit from Wellbutrin. It is actually the same as Zyban... what people use to stop smoking. I was unable to tolerate it because it caused me to be apathetic, lethargic and fat....plus it depressed me even more than I already was.All you can do is try it and see what happens.


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

My doctor put me on Celexa on Monday and the first pill made me so sick. She put me on it specifically for my IBS-D, so I didn't take any more of them. I'm sure that's what caused it. Has the Wellbutrin made any of you sick?Have a good weekend!!Misty


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hi Rowe, I've never been on Wellbutrin but my doctor just prescibed Pamelor for me and before I take it I was wondering if you had any other side effects then gaining weight! (I could use a few pounds...lol) Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

Misty... try taking half of the Celexa in the beginning and work your way up. The nausea will probably eventually go away.Evie


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

Evie,Thanks, I'll try taking just half a tablet at a time. I had thought about doing that and then decided not to. Since it was given to me just for the IBS and not depression, it was kind of my choice. And prescription came from my internist, not GI. Made me much sicker than the IBS ever has.Misty


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Misty... it will take time to get used to taking the Celexa... go slowly. Be sure you let your doctor know how you are managing your sensitivity to the medication. In the very beginning, I could only tolerate 1/4 of a 20mg tablet. After a couple of weeks I was able to increase it to 20mg. Now I take 20mg daily. Also... if you eat when you take the medication, it might help to temper nausea. I call these meds the "nibble meds" because often nibbling on crackers or other finger foods helps... especially graham crackers, for some reason??Let us know how you are doing.Warmly, Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Oops.. sorry... typo in last post.... I meant to say that after a couple of weeks I was able to up the Celexa to 10mg.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hello Tamgirl21 - Pamelor is one of the older TCI antidepressants that works wonderful! I wish I could still take it because I slept better, felt better, and looked better because I got stage 4 sleep that I needed (also have fibromyalgia, which contributes to the IBS). It will increase the appetite. I gained too much weight, but that was my own fault. I didn't watch my diet and exercise. The counselor that prescribed it for me put me on a low dosage at first to see how I would respond for the depression, and she told me a "little Pamelor will go a long way." She was so right. I was on the lowest dosage and had wonderful results! I do recommend you try it. It is not habit forming, and has very little withdrawal syptoms. Good Luck and E-mail me if you need to.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Jackie, I am currently taking 100 mg. of Wellbutrin. I take it early in the a.m., because I have trouble with sleeping (due to restless leg snydrome/fibromyalgia) I was taking Pamelor previously for depression,which would still be my choice of med, but I have no willpower over food. The Pamelor stimulates the appetite. Wellbutrin does give me energy, helps me concentrate,and helps control my weight. Also, helps with the pain of Fibromyalgia.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi MistyThe Wellbutrin hasn't made me sick at my stomach, and believe me, I have a sensitive one! I take 100 mg. in the morning. I take it with or without food, and it has never made me sick. It has really helped cut down the number of IBS attacks. It also has helped with my fibromyalgia pain. Take care.


----------

